# Cart Modification for MES. Nice!



## pignit (Feb 19, 2009)

I wanted to pass this on. I know I've seen a lot of posts on putting the MES on wheels so it is easier to move around. I just bought a new MES from Sams club and while I was there I noticed this cart. It was perfect for the MES not only to move it around but to get it off the ground so I can reach it better without having to bend down on my knees. The item number is 135623 and the link to the cart on the Sams site is 
http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item_nbr=135623&landing=135623 The best things about the cart are that it is stainless steel, holds up to 500 pounds... and was only $59.00. 





The cart comes with three shelves. After adjusting the MES where I wanted it, I had one shelf left over. I took this shelf and cut it in two. I made one side a little bigger than the other. 








After grinding the sharp spots down, I took a piece of 2 X 4 and cut it to fit on the ends. I rounded off the corners and put a coat of stain on them. I attached them to the ends using some mirror holders I had that were made for 1/8th inch mirror. It fit the wire rack perfectly. 














So for about 65 bucks including tax, I've got a great cart to haul the MES around on. Just thought I'd share this. I know there are a lot of you out there looking for something to set your MES on.
Keep it Shhhhhhhhhhmokin!


----------



## ronp (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice post man. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cman95 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice job Pig....thanks for the info.


----------



## bowdiddley (Feb 19, 2009)

Thats an awesome job you did! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 19, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## erain (Feb 19, 2009)

nice, looks like you have a real handy unit there!!! i see you have the new model with the window in door. thks for sharing!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats on the new MES. You're mighty handy with the ideas and skills my friend, very nice work.


----------



## bud lite (Feb 19, 2009)

Very nice.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bassman (Feb 19, 2009)

That's an excellent idea!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grothe (Feb 19, 2009)

Great job PignIt. Thanks for heads up and for posting!


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 19, 2009)

That is how do YOU say "scchhhweeeeeet!!!".  LOL.  I need to pick one of those up.


----------



## pignit (Feb 19, 2009)

*That was close....... *

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## mgwerks (Feb 19, 2009)

Every time I see something ike that, it makes me wish I had a garage or workshop.  Nice job!


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 19, 2009)

Outstanding job


----------



## fishawn (Feb 19, 2009)

Points,,,,,Great idea!


----------



## fired up (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice work Pignit


----------



## seenred (Feb 19, 2009)

Well done, PignIt!  very good idea.


----------



## blacklab (Feb 19, 2009)

Awesome job and idea


----------



## deltadude (Feb 19, 2009)

Very Nice score on the cart!  $59 is cheap for SS cart, I've been looking for a cart solution and yours seems perfect.  I sure hope my local Sams has it.

Your mod on the cart looks clean.

Your pics are from the left side, does the mod side rack interfere with the wood chip loading tube?

The Sams image isn't clear and the features don't mention, is there wheel locks?

Very - Very - NICE !!


----------



## pignit (Feb 20, 2009)

If your local Sams doesn't have it you can order it from the website link I put on the beginning of the thread.

The racks don't interfere with the wood chute at all. If you were to set your second rack higher it could possibly. You would just need to make sure and adjust so that it doesn't. I adjusted mine so I could set and read the display and still have some room on the lower rack to put some things. 

Two of the wheels have locks. I would suggest putting them to the front. Easy to get to when you get the smoker where you want it. Also works well when you are opening and closing the door.

One other thing I did after the pictures. I turned the smoker so that the larger shelf was on the left of the door. That puts the smaller shelf and handle to the right side of the smoker. Works much better for setting things down you need when the door is open.


----------



## mossymo (Mar 15, 2009)

PignIt
Hhmmm, I like it. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## carpetride (Mar 15, 2009)

Good thinking!  I used to have a cookshack and that was one that I didn't like about it...having to bend over to get to my meat.


----------



## baboy (Mar 15, 2009)

Great Idea, I carry my masterbuilt out to the balcony and place it on a short stainless table but this is a better idea. The cart is chrome plated steel, not stainless. At least the current one in stock is.


----------



## pignit (Mar 15, 2009)

Sorry for the bad info. I didn't read.... just looked at it and thought ah.... Stainless Steel table. I've been using this for a few weeks now and I love it. Works great and even in chrome plated steel.... was a deal. Hope I didn't mess anybody up with the stainless thing.


----------



## kookie (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice looking cart and get mods to it and congrats on new setup..........


----------



## cigar smoker (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi PignIt. I just built your MES cart. What did you do about the grease tray not fitting in the back?


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## oneshot (Dec 14, 2009)

Can you post pics of how it looks in back???


----------



## badfrog (Dec 14, 2009)

Great idea Pig...nice work on the mod!


----------



## slosmoke (Dec 15, 2009)

Super !  Using the K.I.S.S. theory


----------



## placebo (Dec 15, 2009)

Genius! My kind of innovating. Well done!


----------



## abomb (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice Work!


----------



## pignit (Dec 16, 2009)

My cart came with plastic sheets to lay on the shelves to keep things from falling through. I have so little grease actually make it's way to the grease trap that I just wipe it off each smoke. I never hooked up the grease pan. I'm sure there would be a way to modify it so that it would hang under the trap under the shelf. I'll take a look at it.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 18, 2009)

Alrighty then!!!!! Went to Sams and bought me a cart just like Dave posted here and got it put together. I'm still givin thought to other mods like Dave did with the top shelf.
Let me tell you that Dave was right on with this cart for the MES!!! It rolls around easily (no more bear hugs to pick it up and move it), racks for storin the wood and no more kneeling down to check things or get things out of the MES.

Here's my pics so far...






A "BIG THANKS" to Dave for comin up with this idea!!!!


----------



## pignit (Dec 19, 2009)

That looks Shweeeeet Steve. I usually end up sorting together all kinds of junk scrapes and then spend a week putting something together. This is the one time I found something that worked great with a minimal amount of work that was actually cost effective. I love mine. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 19, 2009)

Both of your carts look terrific...


----------



## gnubee (Dec 19, 2009)

That really is sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!! I have modified my Santa wish list to include it. Although the nearest Sams is 600 miles away in a different country. 

That is just what I need. I hope they still have them next spring when I visit the States again. 






for sure.


----------



## mama's smoke (Feb 13, 2010)

Fantastic.  I'm not as handy as you guys, but just the cart alone looks perfect.  Not a Sams Club member, but I'm sure Target or Wally Mart will have something similar.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 13, 2010)

Could probably score something identical/like it at Lowes or Home Depot also.


----------



## jomama2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Boy this is the best!!!! Especially for me so I can easily wheel around!!! Ingenius. Just finished putting it together.  Easy!

Love this site


----------



## treegje (Mar 6, 2010)

looks good, very handy


----------



## athabaskar (Mar 6, 2010)

PiginIt, you are an evil genius. I just brought home my brand new MES from Sam's, and now I have to go back and spend another $60 for the cart. I wish I had got it done while the little lady was in spending mode, but she loves the smoked food that it shouldn't be too much of a hard sell.

This is my first electric smoker in over twenty years. It's going to be a fun ride. I'm looking forward to y'alls help and mod info.


----------



## pignit (Mar 7, 2010)

Welcome to the world of MES. I love mine and smoke on it two or three times a week. If I'm not smokin something up for the freezer I'm smokin somethin up for somebody else. I love this new MES and I haven't made any mods to it. Haven't felt the need. I'm going to hook up the smoke daddy with the chip tray.... that's all I have planned. It works so much better than the first one I had that I really think I must have gotten a lemon. The upgrades have really improved the little unit and I don't think you can find better bang for the buck. I love my cart too.


----------



## sweet chops bbq (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice looking MOD. I wish I had a Sams card. We do Costco


----------



## athabaskar (Mar 14, 2010)

Update: I bought the 40" MES with window from Sam's a week ago. Between weather and obligations I have only had time to season it to this point. First smoke is tomorrow with a huge butt (I do like the big butts), a couple of fattys for my son and his friends, some boudin, ABT's , and a sausage to be named later. But I digress. 

My patio and deck are not covered, and I don't have a garage (carport). My outbuilding is stuffed with tillers, mowers, tools, and the like. It was getting really tiresome bear-hugging the MES all over trying to find its "spot". 

Today we were at Lowe's shopping for a coat rack for the entry way to the house. We found what we wanted and then just cruised down the aisle browsing, and then a light from the heavens shown down upon a package that solved my problems. A package of four swivel casters, two with locking wheels. The stem diameter and threads seemed to be right, and you can always bring them back, so I took the plunge. We ran home and took off the stock feet and low and behold, the casters fit perfectly! They are 4" diameter, steel stem, and a 500# rating. I couldn't be happier. Best of all, the price is $19.97. I highly recommend this mod to any new MES owner. The carts are great, but for we, the economically challenged, this is the bomb. Here is the link:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_1513-80752-LO+552_0_?productId=3101539&Ntt=real organized  &Ntk=i_products&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntk=i_products$rpp=15$No=60$Ntt=real%20or  ganized

Good luck!


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Nov 22, 2010)

Do any of you guys have the Sams part # for the stainless cart?


----------



## stoney (Nov 23, 2010)

I have several of these carts that I got from Sam's, and I bought them especially for my smokers. I found out the hard way, they will rust, even with wax applyed. There is no way I know to protect them from rusting.


----------



## fife (Mar 25, 2011)

This is just what I have been thinking about will be doing this one for sure.


----------



## smoker21 (Mar 27, 2011)

I bought the same Smoker and the same cart from Sam's.  The only differences are I used the 1st rack to hold all my wood chips, and the 2nd rack to hold the smoker racks, and the 3rd rack holds the smoker.

Works great!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh yeah,  I have a BMW and a Kawasaki in the garage instead of a Harley)))

JD


----------



## boneenterprise (Mar 28, 2011)

ryanhoelzer said:


> Do any of you guys have the Sams part # for the stainless cart?


Eh it is in the OP?
 


PignIt said:


> ............ *The item number is 135623 *and the link to the cart on the Sams site is.....


----------



## mrmeatcutter (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice job! Nice Harley as well!!! Screaming Eagle?


----------



## callahan4life (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice info! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fife (Apr 1, 2011)

Great post just got home and put mine togather and it fits like it was made for the MES40. This is one sweet cart.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 1, 2011)

,and that's a cool idea
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and thanks for the nice Q-view
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have a marvelous time with it and ;


----------



## tcscb1963 (Apr 26, 2012)

This looks awesome and plan on picking one up today when I go to Sam's.  It's been three years now, any further modifications, or new ideas?


----------



## daverr (Apr 29, 2012)

Great idea.  Even though my MES 40 has wheels, I like that this cart raises the whole unit up, so less bending down.  The side shelves are great too.  I got mine at Sam's too so I'll check there for that cart.  Thanks.


----------



## geegee 26 (Apr 30, 2012)

Very nice work Pignit.  Looks great and easy to reach the bottom, gives me something to think about.


----------



## raquette (Apr 30, 2012)

Great job and what a price for the cart, gotta love what folks come up with.:yahoo:


----------



## matthewstultz (May 14, 2012)

Unfortunately, I did the same thing...or so I thought...bought the MES 40 at Sams and thought the cart was the same from 09 from this post.  The cart measured wide enough and was $59 with a 500lb weight limit.  The cart does NOT fit the MES 40.  It is too large to fit in-between the posts and is much smaller than the one originally in this post.  I can't even cut the posts down to make is usable, just wasted $59.  This is totally on me, should have been able to figure it was not going to fit.


----------



## matthewstultz (May 14, 2012)

Okay, please disregard my previous post.  The error was completely mine and I ordered the wrong one!  There are more than one cart available at $59 with a 500lb limit.  The one you want is the same number listed.  Sorry I screwed this up.  Of course I have to take mine back and try to get the right one!


----------



## onemagicman (May 14, 2012)

What a great idea.  I have almost ruined my drip pan on my MES40 when trying to move around.  Will purchase one this week.

Thanks for the great tip!


----------



## keithd (May 15, 2012)

I just bought the cart today. It fits the MES 40 width perfectly.

One question - how did you fit the drip tray? The cart isn't quite deep enough for it. I managed to get one edge hooked in, but the tray definitely does not lay flat. I thought of two solutions - either cut the back edge of the shelf or raise the smoker up so the tray clears the lip. I'm not against cutting it, but I don't want to weaken the structural integrity.

I was somewhat dissapointed that I can't install the shelves upside-down - they can only be installed lip up, as far as I can tell.

(BTW - I know this is my first post, but I've done the e-course a while ago. I'll intro myself shortly.)


----------



## smoker21 (May 16, 2012)

I put a couple of pieces of 1X3 under the front feet and a piece of 1/4 masonite under the back.

Works like a charm!

Enjoy.

JD


----------



## onemagicman (May 16, 2012)

How do you access the round chip receiver?


----------



## keithd (May 17, 2012)

Most here use an AMNPS, but I'd also guess that you position the chip receiver so that the poles on the cart don't block it. On my cart, the MES can be full forward or full back and the chip receiver isn't blocked.


----------



## corndog (Aug 11, 2012)

Pignit, 

Nice job!

I think I might like to try and do this for my MES 40. How did you cut the shelf in half? I'm a girl with girly tools, so I might not be able to cut the shelf! I have a Dremel and a hacksaw, would either do the job?

Thanks,
 Corndog


----------



## chiefwej (Aug 11, 2012)

I didn't cut the shelf.  I just set the three shelves at 6", 13" and 21" with the deeper of the three in the middle position.  My wood chips store on the center shelf and I store extra smoker shelves and pans on the lower one.  That arrangement puts the top of the smoker at five feet from the ground, which works great for me.​


----------



## cesarschoice (Aug 12, 2012)

Pignit,

Great job on the shelf modification! This is now on my todo list! Thanks!


----------



## jted (Jul 29, 2014)

*Thanks,*

*That is one GREAT IDEA.  Nice follow through on the build.  Jted*


----------



## cgrose60 (Jul 30, 2014)

Totally Awesome Dude!!!


----------



## tom s (Jul 30, 2014)

Great idea and a nice job. I wonder how well the cart will stand up to being outside during the summer. My smoker gets put away during the winter as I am not around to use it.


----------



## rimrocksmoker (Jul 31, 2014)

Here are some Pics of Mine:













P1080315.JPG



__ rimrocksmoker
__ Jul 31, 2014


















P1080317.JPG



__ rimrocksmoker
__ Jul 31, 2014


















P1080318.JPG



__ rimrocksmoker
__ Jul 31, 2014


















P1080323.JPG



__ rimrocksmoker
__ Jul 31, 2014
__ 1


----------



## dannyubc (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice addition!


----------



## chiefwej (Aug 1, 2014)

Just so everyone knows these carts are chrome plated steel and rust very quickly if left exposed to the weather.  Structurally and functionally it makes  little difference. It just looks shabby after a year or so in the weather.


----------



## tom s (Aug 1, 2014)

I use that same cart in my home brewery and I know it is a good cart. I thought it would rust up. I do like the idea.


----------



## jted (Aug 1, 2014)

Rust prevention is always easier to deal with before it happens. A rattle can of primer then several coats of flat black Rustolum would go a long way towards preventing rust. I store my 30" outside under a good cover year round. With out the preventions  rust would be accruing before the end of next winter.


----------



## sarnott (Aug 2, 2014)

Great idea Pig. Now I have to look for one for my MES!

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## todg (Aug 3, 2014)

is the extra self big enough to hold the cold smoke  add on? But looks sweet for sure.


----------



## todg (Aug 4, 2014)

WOW nice very Nice Gratz!!!


----------



## rimrocksmoker (Aug 4, 2014)

I positioned the outside rack just below the main rack & then built an extension to the main rack with wood to allow the cold smoker to fit.


----------



## todg (Aug 5, 2014)

Sweet thanks very well done. Thanks again.


----------



## sfordt (Aug 20, 2014)

Great idea and makes a very nice looking cart.

Can I share this on another site?


----------



## chiva (Aug 26, 2014)

I was thinking of doing something like this.  Thank you for showing your work.  Should be really helpful in doing my own.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 19, 2014)

Yep Just ordered this cart, I will be doing about the same mods?? Not for sure still searching for Ideas, Got this one off e-bay new for 78.00 free shipping. 

DS


----------



## smoke-n-meat (Dec 19, 2014)

hmmm just wondering about my masterbuilt 40 gas smoker i will have to look at doing this........


----------



## socal mesmoker (Dec 19, 2014)

Would this fit the 30" MES with the cold smoke attachment?  RimRock, I see that you built an extension, but was wondering if it may not be necessary for the 30".

Nice carts!  I'm looking for a solution to get my MES off of the ground with either a cart or casters also.


----------



## gary s (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey, I like it

gary


----------



## driedstick (Dec 19, 2014)

I am figuring on putting some shelves on the side for holding???? Well let's say beverages













IMG_20130704_172517_096.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 28, 2013


----------



## rimrocksmoker (Dec 22, 2014)

SoCal MESmoker, You probably will be able to fit the cold smoker on the rack with smaller smoker. I don't think you will need the extension.


----------



## socal mesmoker (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm going to have to get my brother to take me over to Sam's Club to check out the item.  Thanks for the cart mod idea!


----------



## bill0845 (Dec 23, 2014)

Great idea and nice post.  I built a box with a drawer and wheels to both elevate it and make it easier to move.  But when the MES was mounted it was top heavy and tipsy.  Your idea looks better.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 23, 2014)

Just got mine in last night mostly put together












IMG_20141222_174908252.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 23, 2014


















IMG_20141222_182712152.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 23, 2014


















IMG_20141222_194130700_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 23, 2014






Just have to finish the ends there i cut for the side shelves, The last basket I had I cut using a metal saw blade on my hand held jig saw and then cleaned up the rough ends with the grinder. Will put a piece of stained plywood on the ends of the side shelves to finish things up. 

This was a great project and at this time it was a great purchase for $80 + Free shipping. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS :sausage:


----------



## baxtah (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice mod. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mindys007bbq (Dec 31, 2014)

& CONGRATS on a nice modification of an existing and capable cart.  I just purchased a Smokin-it, model 3  smoker, but shun the thought of buying their cart for $199.99+ shipping.  Once it arrives and I get good measurements, your idea will inspire me to also seek a cheaper and very effective alternative, given a little ingenuity and minimal effort. 

YOU ROCK!


----------



## gene freudenber (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey great idea


----------



## jted (Jan 1, 2015)

This is in the thread but here it is again.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/utilit...paign=rr&sn=ClickCP&campaign_data=prod5380327


----------



## gary s (Jan 1, 2015)

Pretty neat idea good job

Gary


----------



## ches (Jan 2, 2015)

Cabela's has the MES cold smoker on sale right now for $59.99 in case anyone is interested.

Ches.


----------



## ches (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## todbnla (Jan 3, 2015)

*Some of us po folk down in South Mississippi just use an old furniture dolly we have laying around from lets say like harbor freight, under $20 with quepons and such, YMMV.*   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_3679.JPG



__ todbnla
__ Jan 3, 2015


----------



## mikeee (Jan 4, 2015)

first post. Did my first smoke on a mes30 about a week ago. I found this cart at amazon. Seems to be same thing. For people like me without a sams club.


dimensions seem the same. Too bad its almost 20 bucks more.


----------



## todbnla (Jan 4, 2015)

I actually had one of those chrome racks in my garage not really using it to it's best capability so I made the switch today, since I am over 6' I decided to put it on the top shelf, as you can see I had to remove the wheels. Plan to put some sort of pan under it as a grease backup and also try to find a way to bolt it to the cart even if it is by getting 4 longer screws with big flat washers and going up between the mesh grate into where the wheels were screwed into the cabinet, anything to keep it from falling one way or the other.

2nd and 3rd shelves will be stocked with wood chips, gloves, meat thermometers, small extension cord (10') etc. All covered up for the week.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG_3591.JPG



__ todbnla
__ Jan 4, 2015






_*Regards,*_

_*Todd*_

*MES 40", AMNS*


----------



## doozer233 (Jan 5, 2015)

I know it's not electric, but I here is my Masterbuilt cart mod. It's mounted to the cart with 1" aluminum block. There is a square cutout in the center of the middle shelf for the burner. And we used aluminum angle on the ends of the top shelves.

Thanks to Pignlt for the great idea!

!













cart.jpg



__ doozer233
__ Jan 5, 2015


----------



## smoking4fun (Apr 7, 2015)

Has anyone used the third shelf/rack to hold a mailbox mod - or would the dimensions and placement for that even work?


----------



## beartoo (Apr 9, 2015)

Great Job, you have my wheels turning. .


----------



## mab007 (Apr 10, 2015)

Your cart setup looks great.  I have the cold smoke attachment as well.  Please provide details on the technical aspect of the elongated shelf holding the cold smoke.  What is the cover material etc.  thanks


----------



## driedstick (Apr 10, 2015)

smoking4fun said:


> Has anyone used the third shelf/rack to hold a mailbox mod - or would the dimensions and placement for that even work?


It would work you would just need to place it in the right spot, I take it you are talking about the 3rd shelf (1/2 shelf) Just place it low enough that the smoke will raise up to the MES

Good luck and let us know.

DS


----------



## craigdchang (Apr 13, 2015)

I am building a cart from scratch. I have a shelf on the bottom for my cold smoker kit. It is still in progress, will show pictures when complete.













20150412_181157.jpg



__ craigdchang
__ Apr 13, 2015


----------



## driedstick (Apr 13, 2015)

craigdchang said:


> I am building a cart from scratch. I have a shelf on the bottom for my cold smoker kit. It is still in progress, will show pictures when complete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

